# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET >  USB manufacturer name and GUID

## jbprogrammer

VB.Net 4.8
I have been doing some intensive searching for a function that will retrieve all common information for USB drives.  I would like to get as much information for retrieving information out of a usb disk as possible for creating a usb so my users can run my program on a specific usb disk I give them with the need for licensing software.  I have found methods for writing all user data in an asa encrypted file because it stores more information than rsa and I think is more secure.

Since the folder that store guid is not locked on  usb's and doesn't seem to be secured, I don't feal totally sure my program will be secure secure enough from being copied to a drive from a savey user can use to create another disk.  I was able to read the guid as a text file then getting guid number from that.

There a couple of other fields that I think will be more secure to encrypting this data to a file on this type of drive then decrypt within my frontend, halt the program if none of the data bits are not what is in the encrypted file.

Does anyone know how I can pragmatically read the manufacturer and guid if I can lock this folder?  I was able to retrieve serial number, name, volume name which is some of the easy things to change, but manufacturer and guid are difficult, and which all combined, will stop my program from running if these things don't match up.  I wrote my front end to read the things I mentioned from the usb, decrypted the data, then if all things do match continue the program.  Does this sound secure?

Here is one example of locking a program to a disk or there anything better for that price point.
https://www.gilisoft.com/product-usb...TE=84641&__c=1

----------


## Peter Swinkels

I can't really make sense of this post. Are you asking for help in finding software to protect your computer from unauthorized access? If so, this is not the righ forum.

----------

